# My baby cockatiel died just after hatching!



## Shahenda (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello! I found the baby cockatiel dead and it just hatched today, and this is the picture I think it is injured ! How and what happened I guess it's so small as well not a normal size


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby cockatiel. It's sad that the poor thing never had a chance, There are a number of things that could have killed it and anyone of them would just be a guess on my part. Did you have anymore babies in this clutch?


----------



## Shahenda (Aug 12, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby cockatiel. It's sad that the poor thing never had a chance, There are a number of things that could have killed it and anyone of them would just be a guess on my part. Did you have anymore babies in this clutch?


Yes, I have 5 eggs to hatch.


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

This happened to my birds first and second clutch, the mom or the dad attacked 4 babies in the first clutch, well I read its because they were trying to get a feeding response and if they don't have any luck parents can get aggressive about it. I had to save all 4 but they were so badly injured missing toes etc that they lived for 4 days only. It was very traumatic I heard the parents in nest box and they were pecking away at the babies. The second clutch it happened to one baby sadly I was to late to rescue that one he was already dead. I was just in time to save my little one who was only 4 hours old when it happened I pulled him right away. He had some blood on his tip of wings. Today he is already 21 days I placed him in a homemade brooder right away and waited for 6 hours for the yolk to be absorb because he was 4 hours old only. Then I gave him Cocunut water every hour day night for the first 3 days. And of course his formula it was the best thing I did to pull him from parents. Or else he would of died like the other. Mommy bird fell pregnant right away and I have 3 eggs at the moment and scared this Wil happen again. Please watch those eggs if they kill once they Wil do it again.


----------



## Shahenda (Aug 12, 2021)

Artchimamma said:


> This happened to my birds first and second clutch, the mom or the dad attacked 4 babies in the first clutch, well I read its because they were trying to get a feeding response and if they don't have any luck parents can get aggressive about it. I had to save all 4 but they were so badly injured missing toes etc that they lived for 4 days only. It was very traumatic I heard the parents in nest box and they were pecking away at the babies. The second clutch it happened to one baby sadly I was to late to rescue that one he was already dead. I was just in time to save my little one who was only 4 hours old when it happened I pulled him right away. He had some blood on his tip of wings. Today he is already 21 days I placed him in a homemade brooder right away and waited for 6 hours for the yolk to be absorb because he was 4 hours old only. Then I gave him Cocunut water every hour day night for the first 3 days. And of course his formula it was the best thing I did to pull him from parents. Or else he would of died like the other. Mommy bird fell pregnant right away and I have 3 eggs at the moment and scared this Wil happen again. Please watch those eggs if they kill once they Wil do it again.


OMG 😳😳😳 I guess this is what happened they are so aggressive


----------



## Artchimamma (Jul 23, 2021)

If I was you I would pull them they Wil do it again mine has done it to 5 babies in total. Start setting up your own brooder and get your supplies ready, especially Cocunut water 100%pure. And a good digital thermometer phase 1 food syringes allot of them. Research how to make a brooder get a heating mat and lamp, and read up how to feed the babies yourself best you prepare yourself now incase you have to pull them just don't take your eyes off them once they hatch make sure you are home


----------



## Gracie The Birb (Aug 13, 2021)

there are many reasons your chick might have died from, maybe from heat or coldness or maybe even the parents did it. anyway im sorry for your loss


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Shahenda said:


> Hello! I found the baby cockatiel dead and it just hatched today, and this is the picture I think it is injured ! How and what happened I guess it's so small as well not a normal size


Parent killed. First clutch for this pair?


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

AOTA said:


> Parent killed. First clutch for this pair?


also something scared parents while on and chick got hurt, but looks parent to me.... their first clutch, watch close - u may have to day one feed/ pull when pipping ( if happens again). it happens :-( Sometimes first time breeder pairs, fail first clutches....and are wonderful after that. Sometimes its one only that will not be good for breeding, sometimes when set up to young they just are not ready.  ( also birds that just DO NOT like getting "to much" attention)


----------

